# 1st IVF attempt failed



## honeybear2 (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi

I'm new on here and suppose not quite sure what to say, just need to speak about it.

I have PCOS and have been TTC for almost 6 years now, tried Clomiphene, Tamoxifen and even ovarian drilling..... I knew deep down that none of that would work for me and that IVF would have to be the next route.

I was really excited when we came to the top of the NHS list in June last year and looked forward to the first cycle starting in Dec.  

Things started off ok but because of the Pcos, 27 follicles responded to the drugs... the hospital seemed to panic but I felt ok and didn't have any symptoms associated with hyperstimulation.  Only 11 eggs were collected (which was a huge relief for all) and 4 fertilized normally.  The embryologist seemed to think they were of decent quality and 2 were replaced on the 9/1.

I knew that the embryos hadn't implanted, not sure how - just a feeling, but it still didn't prepare me for the telephone call advising me that my hcg levels were below 5 and so a negative result.  I feel so low just now and not sure whether I want to do it again..... I'm scared it'll happen again.

Has anyone had a second attempt that's been a success?


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

I'm so sorry you got a negative hun    a lot of people say the first go at ivf is like a trial run as they don't know how you will respond to the drugs (although it does still have a positive out come for some) I'm sure lots of people on here have had a positive result from their second attempt but for some it takes many more tries, unfortunately you don't get any guarantees   i'm afraid the only way you'll know is to try again   but in the mean time don't make any rash decisions as you are greiving for your lost embryo's and you need plenty of time and pampering to relax and heal yourself  

pam xx


----------



## karenanna (Dec 27, 2008)

Hi

Sorry to hear about your BFN - there are some success stories on the peer support thread (post treatment), which may give you inspiration.

I also have PCOS (didn't realise this until I started this treatment, as never had any symptons). First cycle I produced 38 follicles, 25 eggs, 16 mature, 11 fertilised, 2 blastocysts. Second cycle - 50 follicles!! 18 eggs, 15 fertilised, 2 transferred, 6 frosties.

Not sure what drugs etc... you are on during your treatment, but this time my clinic are changing how I'm stimulated drastically. I decided to go for another fresh cycle. This time having a very low dose of puregon (50 compared to 150 last time, first cycle used 450 menopur) - this will be built up gradually - I have to go for blood tests day 3, 4, 5, 7 & 9 + scans on 5, 7, 9 etc... If I don't respond to the initial dose they are not going to increase straight away but allow things to build up slowly. They are also putting me on metformin (Metformin works by lowering insulin levels, thereby lowering testosterone levels which means the ovary can begin to work more efficiently for women with PCOS) . 

Both these measures are to try to stop me producing so many follicles and to try to get my body to invest in producing fewer larger ones. After ET they are also going to monitor my progesterone levels to make sure I'm absorbing it properly and there are no drops in level.

I would ask your clinic how they are going to change your drug regime. My first & second round they seemed to be saying that the quality of my embryos was good, but looking at the changes they've made they'd like them to be better!

Best of luck with your next go xxx


----------

